# Debian mit FastTrak



## snoophallo (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche vergebens FastTrak 100 _(Ultra ATA/100 RAID Card) _(RAID Level 1; Spiegelung) unter Debian zu installieren.
Das Einrichten des Siegelungs Array hat auch wunderbar geklappt, jedoch gibt es bei der Installation von Debian Probleme.

Der FastTrak Controller muss am Anfang der Installation installiert werden, da er sonst keine Festplatten zum Installieren findet.

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach Installationsmöglichkeiten und Treibern für FastTrak, jedoch bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## mathiu (5. Januar 2005)

Es gibt Treiber für RedHat/Fedora, welche ich schon verwendet habe. Diese kannst du bei der Installation laden. Die Treiber solltest du bei FastTrak finden. Sind allerdings nur als binary-modul vorhanden.

Ausserdem bleibt anzumerken, dass es kein echtes Hardware-RAID ist, was du mit einem FastTrak-Controller und Linux erhälst.


----------

